

37Signals Movie Coming Up.. - goatcurious
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/11/06/37signals-hires-filmmaker-to-document-its-every-move/?awesm=tnw.to_1BiGJ&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=t.co&utm_content=spreadus

======
appsplit
That's very interesting. The guys at 37signals really do a good job in keeping
their company in the spotlight one way or another. Seems like every time I
pick up a copy of Inc I read one or two articles that mention 37signals, also
on the net I always seem to come across some site, blog post or article that
mentions them.

~~~
goatcurious
Yeah - looking forward to their story on camera. They seem to debunking every
popular notion..

